# Should I Transfer to NYU Tisch?



## sittle (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently finishing up my sophomore year in college and I just got accepted into NYU Tisch for film as a transfer student.

There's a number of things that will affect whether I go there or not, but the main concern I have now is financial.  I'm getting no financial aid and tuition is over 60 grand.  Additionally, in order to go, I'd have to take a summer program, which I'd have to pay even more for.

It wouldn't be impossible for me to go, but I'd graduate with at least 20-30k in debt.  So I was wondering if there are any current or former Tisch students that would be willing to share there experiences as to whether Tisch is worth it.

If it helps, I'll give you a little info about me.  I primarily want to make, and currently attempt to make, documentaries about real life stories for the purposes of bring social and political change to society.  I feel that the film program at the liberal arts college I currently attend is too focused on experimental film and the rural location of the school makes it difficult for me to make films as well as get internships or experience on professional productions.

Should I transfer to NYU?  I have to decide in three weeks.

Thank you so much in advance


----------

